# [WIFI] Carte reconnue mais pas de connexion [RESOLU+TUTO]

## davidou2a

*** EDIT ***

Pour ceux qui debarquent ici j'ai mis un tuto plus bas :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3789459.html#3789459

*** **** ***

Bonsoir à tous, voila j'expose mon petit souçis, alors j'ai une carte intégré a base d'atheros, qui apparement est reconnue (j'ai installé madwifi-ng et madwifi-ng-tools) seulement en cherchant un peu partout je ne trouve aucun moyen de se connecter identique, sachant que je dispose d'une livebox et que le WEP est pour le moment désactivé.

J'ai trouvé ça:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424838-highlight-atheros.html

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wi-Fi#Configuration

lspci | grep Atheros :

```
06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

Options kernel:

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

```

ifconfig:

```
ath0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:CF:6D:A3:A9  

          adr inet6: fe80::216:cfff:fe6d:a3a9/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:829 (829.0 b)  TX bytes:140 (140.0 b)

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D4:51:A3:BB  

          inet adr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::216:d4ff:fe51:a3bb/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:763 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:720 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:810122 (791.1 Kb)  TX bytes:134868 (131.7 Kb)

          Interruption:209 Adresse de base:0xa000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wifi0     Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-CF-6D-A3-A9-BF-12-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6852 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:57

          TX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:199 

          RX bytes:637417 (622.4 Kb)  TX bytes:2108 (2.0 Kb)

          Interruption:233 Mémoire:ffffc20000040000-ffffc20000050000
```

iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Wanadoo_c569"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:03:C9:E9:A5:68   

          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power:9 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=34/94  Signal level=-61 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

iwlist ath0 scan:

```
ath0      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:03:C9:E9:A5:68

                    ESSID:"Wanadoo_c569"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=34/94  Signal level=-61 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

fichier /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

modules=( "!iwconfig" )

config_Wanadoo_c569=( "dhcp" )
```

Voila si il faut autre chose y a qu'a demander ^^

Donc en fait comme je disais j'ai vu quasiment que des WPA comme methodes de connection alors que je suis en WEP (desactivé pour l'instant) donc si on pouvais eclaircir ces zones d'ombres pour moi merçi car jusqu a present j'etais en RJ45  :Smile: 

Apparement y a des echanges entre la livebox et la carte mais si je down l ethernet j'ai plus de reseau.

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Avec ceci dans ton /etc/conf.d/net :

```

modules_ath0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_ath0="Wanadoo_c569"

# key_Wanadoo_c569="ta_clef_wep" <--- À décommenter une fois le wep activé

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

```

Ça devrait passer.

----------

## davidou2a

Oki merçi mais etant donné que je suis un peu beaucoup un nOOb je pense pas que la connexion se fasse seule?

j'ai fait un 

iwconfig ath0 essid "Wanadoo_c569"

est ce bon ou y'a t'il autre chose a faire???

----------

## SanKuKai

Ben une fois le fichier /etc/conf.d/net correctement renseigné, un petit coup de :

```

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0

# /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

```

Et roulez jeunesse !  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Pour le fichier net.ath0 tu parles du script dispo là => 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424838-highlight-atheros.html ???

----------

## SanKuKai

Euh non pour moi net.ath0 n'est rien d'autre qu'un lien symbolique vers net.lo.

Tu le crées avec cette commande :

```

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0

```

C'est comme ça que je me connecte avec un chipset Ralink.

Après peut-être que c'est plus complexe avec un chipset Atheros (comme le laisse présumer le tutoriel de bouleetbill)

Essaie déjà comme ça et si ça ne fonctionne pas utilise le script net.ath0 de bouleetbill.

Bon courage !   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

ah oui merde le lien symbolique   :Confused:  je suis tellement naze que j'ai cru me voir un ls   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bon j'essaye ça ^^ encore merçi

*** Edit *** 

ça marche enfin presque :

```
GentooBox davidou # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting ath0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *     ath0 connected to ESSID "Wanadoo_c569" at 00:03:C9:E9:A5:68

 *     in managed mode on channel 10 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *     No DHCP client installed                                           [ !! ]
```

Me reste donc a mettre dhcpcd et le lancer et c'est bon  :Smile: 

Encore merçi    :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Bon et bien avec dhcpcd ça fonctionne parfaitement 

```
GentooBox davidou # dhcpcd 

GentooBox davidou # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *     ath0 connected to ESSID "Wanadoo_c569" at 00:03:C9:E9:A5:68

 *     in managed mode on channel 10 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *       ath0 received address 192.168.1.11/24
```

Merçi encore  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Je fais une petit up avec quelques modifications plus simples et plus rapides ça peut eventuellement aider quelqu'un et c'est mieux  :Smile:  :

Donc je recapitule, il s'agit d'une connection sur une livebox en Wep avec le dhcp actif.

PROCEDURE A PARTIR DE ZERO

Alors une fois la carte a base de chipset atheros et les bonnes options definies dans le kernel (voir plus haut)

faites un :

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

dans votre /etc/conf.d/net ajoutez ceçi :

```
modules_ath0=( "iwconfig")
```

ensuite faites un:

```
emerge wifi-radar
```

 ( /!\ requiert gtk /!\ )

verifiez que votre carte est bien reconnue avec un ifconfig:

```
ath0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:CF:6D:A3:A9 

          adr inet6: fe80::216:cfff:fe6d:a3a9/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:829 (829.0 b)  TX bytes:140 (140.0 b)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale 

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wifi0     Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-CF-6D-A3-A9-BF-12-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6852 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:57

          TX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:199

          RX bytes:637417 (622.4 Kb)  TX bytes:2108 (2.0 Kb)

          Interruption:233 Mémoire:ffffc20000040000-ffffc20000050000
```

ensuite editez le fichier de config de wifi-radar comme ceçi (/etc/wifi-radar/wifi-radar/conf)

```
[DEFAULT]

scan_timeout = 5

speak_up = False

ifup_required = False

interface = ath0

commit_required = False

```

ensuite demarrez wifi-radar en root ! vous pouvez aussi utiliser sudo ce qui est plus sage  :Smile: 

et entrez les paramettres de votre livebox en cliquant sur new.

Dans Network name mettez votre SSID

Dans WIFI Options

- mode : managed

- channel : 10

- key : votre clé WEP

- security : open

ajoutez eventuellement des commandes avant et apres la connexion

dans votre wifi-radar.conf ceçi a du s'ajouter

```
[Wanadoo_xxx]

prescript =

use_wpa = no

postscript =

mode = Managed

key = xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

use_dhcp = yes

security = open

channel = 10
```

si c'est bon vous n'avez plus qu'a vous connecter en cliquant sur le profil que vous avez creer et puis sur connect, mais attention  :Wink:  n'oubliez pas de cliquer sur le bouton d'association de la livebox ou votre connexion sera refusée, vous pouvez aussi desactiver les filtres MAC si ça vous gene dans l'admin de votre livebox.

Voila c'est fini bon surf ^^

----------

## nemo13

Sympa ton retour d'experience , merci

----------

## davidou2a

bah gentoo est une communauté le partage en est la base donc pourquoi s en priver et ça evitera aux autres de faire un mix de plusieurs posts  :Smile: 

----------

